# Old Textile Mill



## Jon6D (Mar 12, 2016)

Done this one with Vertigo Rod.

The minute I stepped in this Mill I just fell in love with the place.

Once a thriving hub of industry, the textile mill now stands abandoned but still home to hundreds of colour coordinated yarns.
The looms have stood unused for decades and the mill’s machinery is rusting away,
disused since 1980, the mill has been untouched and boxes of yarn lay abandoned on the floor of the building

The amount of machinery and objects left behind is just something you don’t see every day, It’s the kind of stuff you would expect to see in a museum, it's shocking to see that the history was not being preserved, everything was just sitting there, the looms have stood unused for decades and the mill's machinery now rusts away.
I hope they save this place and do sorting with it, it would be such a shame if this place goes to waste.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2016)

Nicely Done Jon, I wonder why the bits of harness were there? I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow what an amazing place! Fantastic find and photos Jon6D


----------



## degenerate (Mar 12, 2016)

Absolutely amazing Jon, I love mills and this has made my jaw drop!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a very nice mill, loving the old machinery, thanks for sharing John


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2016)

Fantastic that. Like a living museum. Can we have a bit more on the whereabouts please?


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 12, 2016)

That would make a nice museum. Well captured.


----------



## KateyB (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow this looks amazing, great photos!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

It looks like they just went home after a days work and never turned up the following day. The belts are still attached. Nicely done though.


----------



## scribe (Mar 14, 2016)

That is very special. Nice shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 14, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nicely Done Jon, I wonder why the bits of harness were there? I enjoyed it, Thanks



This place has become a dumping ground since it was abandoned, one now finds quite a lot of none textile related items scattered about. Locked up finally when the the price of ferrous scrap was stuck in a very low trough, the location of this place meant that scrapping made no profit. The machinery is not that uncommon if you search around. My wife's family were mill owners in Armley and like all businesses in the 70's and 80's in the area, the floors were full of this type of machinery. It is the main reason why the British industry went to the wall - outdated machinery that nearly bankrupt businesses could not afford to replace, but if they were to compete with the Italian and Asian mills had to be replaced. Most like my late father-in-law wound up the business and paid out the family share holders, rather than loose everything. Sad, but a feature of many British industries over the years - lack of investment in modern machinery when cash was available and then catastrophe when there is no cash to replace to survive!

A very nice set of photographs here - well done!


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Excellent find - great photos bud


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazing piece of history,bet it made a hell of a clatter when it was running.First class images.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 14, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing piece of history,bet it made a hell of a clatter when it was running



Like all these mills, it did. That is why all mill workers were excellent lip readers - deaf or not!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 14, 2016)

Great find mate - I love stuff like this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

tazong said:


> Excellent find - great photos bud


Thanks Taz


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nicely Done Jon, I wonder why the bits of harness were there? I enjoyed it, Thanks


Probably used horses to pull stuff up the and down the river that powered the mill or to transport wool to and from the mill ?


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Absolutely amazing Jon, I love mills and this has made my jaw drop!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Mar 16, 2016)

Superb photos of a fantastic place. Enjoyed this visit a lot - especially after what happened just before . Brilliant stuff as usual Jon


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

i loved this place years ago! excellent work on it  upstairs is abit wobbly


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 31, 2016)

This place is incredible, I've been trying to track it down since you first posted it and have now narrowed it down to 10 sites dotted around Wales, should make for a good summer road trip. 

Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## Seven (Apr 1, 2016)

What a find! Places like this, that are trapped in time truly are my favourite


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

I was not expecting the inside to be like that! 
Cracking photos, well done for documenting it so well


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Great photos! Really captured the place well, love the old machinery!


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> I was not expecting the inside to be like that!
> Cracking photos, well done for documenting it so well



Niether was I, unbelievable place, one of my faves, thank you


----------

